# Lass/Lasst uns ...  vs  ----en wir ...



## Kay Champs

How "lass uns/lasst uns etwas machen!" differs from "Machen wir etwas!"

For example, 

A1) Lass uns spazierengehen!
A2) Gehen wir spazieren!

B1) Lasst uns noch ein Glas Bier trinken!
B2) Trinken wir noch ein Glas Bier!


----------



## JClaudeK

Lass uns spazierengehen!
Lasst uns noch ein Glas Bier trinken!

sind eher gehobener Stil (lofty style).


----------



## Frank78

JClaudeK said:


> Lass uns spazierengehen!
> Lasst uns noch ein Glas Bier trinken!
> 
> sind eher gehobener Stil (lofty style).



And a little more polite.

The other two may sound like a command if they aren't intonated as questions.


----------



## Frieder

Kay Champs said:


> A1) Lass uns spazierengehen!
> A2) Gehen wir spazieren!
> 
> B1) Lasst uns noch ein Glas Bier trinken!
> B2) Trinken wir noch ein Glas Bier!



Here's another option:
A3) Komm, wir gehen spazieren!
B3) Komm, wir trinken noch ein Glas Bier!

That's what I'd say to friends.


----------



## Kay Champs

That is quite the opposite of what I thought  because “Lass” is used beim Duzen und “Lasst” is the plural form for it. Besides, I thought “lass us” und “lasst uns” would be like “let’s” in English.


----------



## Frieder

You say _lass uns_ when you're talking to one person whom you _duz._ With _lasst uns_ you are addressing a group of persons with whom you are on _Du_ terms. They both me _let's_ in English.

So my option B3) was incorrect (sorry): "Komm*t*, wir trinken noch ein Glas Bier" - you are addressing a group here.


----------



## Kay Champs

What I still don’t quite understand is, if you use "lass uns" or "lasst uns" when addressing a person or people you duzen with, why it sounds rather “gehoben” or “polite” compared with “machen wir etwas” form.


----------



## bearded

When you are on 'Sie' terms with someone, would a polite form be _lassen Sie uns spazierengehen? _I am not sure as I never heard it. Thank you.


----------



## bearded

Kay Champs said:


> What I still don’t quite understand is, if you use "lass uns" or "lasst uns" when addressing a person or people you duzen with, why it sounds rather “gehoben” or “polite” compared with “machen wir etwas” form.


I suppose because originally 'lass/lasst' sound as ''please allow'. German speakers, please confirm.


----------



## Frieder

"Lassen Sie uns das Glas erheben auf ..." would be the only phrase that comes to mind with _lassen Sie_.
In all other instances I would rephrase my request.

The etymology of _lassen _is - according to Kluge - not conclusively settled.

Definitions on duden.de:


veranlassen, bewirken (dass etwas geschieht)

zulassen, erlauben; dulden; nicht an etwas hindern
jemandem etwas zugestehen; jemanden nicht behindern

veranlassen oder bewirken, dass jemand, etwas irgendwohin gelangt
veranlassen, dass jemand, etwas unverändert bleibt, in einem bestimmten Zustand gehalten wird, an einer bestimmten Stelle bleibt
die Möglichkeit zu etwas bieten; in bestimmter Weise geeignet sein

unterlassen, einstellen
von etwas absehen; etwas nicht länger tun
(veraltend) sich von jemandem, etwas trennen; jemanden, etwas aufgeben

zurücklassen
jemandem etwas über-, hinterlassen, zur Verfügung stellen
drückt eine freundliche Aufforderung aus


----------



## bearded

Danke, Frieder. 
 Nr. 2.1. scheint mir, am wahrscheinlichsten zu sein.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich tendiere eher zu *9.*

Zur Etymologie:
lassen Vb. ‘dulden, erlauben, bitten, veranlassen, daß etw. geschieht, unterlassen, aufhören mit etw., überlassen, geben, aufgeben’. Das gemeingerm., ehemals reduplizierende Verb ahd. lāʒan (8. Jh.), Kurzform lān, mhd. lāʒen, lān, asächs. lātan, mnd. mnl. lāten, nl. laten, aengl. lǣtan, engl. to let, anord. lāta, schwed. låta, got. lētan
http://www.dwds.de/?view=1&qu=lassen


----------



## bearded

Among the possible etymologies, why choose 'veranlassen' if it must be a ''more polite'' expression?  Isn't 'allow us to go for a walk' more courteous than a simple 'Aufforderung'? (I mean originally, not nowadays).
And (Frieder) 'lassen Sie uns ...etwas tun'' does exist somewhere after all.


----------



## Frieder

I just had to think about "Lasset uns beten" which you'll hear during mass/service. I don't think it has to do with permission. It is clearly a request - even though it's a polite one.


----------



## bearded

I wrote that 'to allow' was _originally_ the meaning, and I still think it was.  You, too, were talking about 'etymology'. The expression may well have lost the original meaning during the centuries, and be now just a Redewendung...


----------



## Shiratori99

Kay Champs said:


> A1) Lass uns spazierengehen!
> A2) Gehen wir spazieren!



Lass uns spazierengehen = 散歩しましょう
Gehen wir spazieren　= 散歩しよう


----------



## Kay Champs

Lass uns spazierengehen = 散歩しましょう
Gehen wir spazieren　= 散歩しよう

"散歩しましょう" , while sounding rather polite, may be appropriately used as an all-rounder. It would sound funny when used among very close friends or spouses, for example. But an adult woman could say that to her lover or boy friend.

"散歩しよう" may be appropriately used only among people on Duzen terms.   Otherwise, it would sound like a command.

I wonder if the above equations hold true. I would appreciate a little more specific explanation of the differences between Lass uns spazierengehen and Gehen wir spazieren.


----------



## Shiratori99

Kay Champs said:


> Lass uns spazierengehen = 散歩しましょう
> Gehen wir spazieren　= 散歩しよう
> 
> "散歩しましょう" , while sounding rather polite, may be appropriately used as an all-rounder. It would sound funny when used among very close friends or spouses, for example. But an adult woman could say that to her lover or boy friend.
> 
> "散歩しよう" may be appropriately used only among people on Duzen terms.   Otherwise, it would sound like a command.
> 
> I wonder if the above equations hold true. I would appreciate a little more specific explanation of the differences between Lass uns spazierengehen and Gehen wir spazieren.



I think the main difference is that "Lass uns spazierengehen" sounds rather elated and poetic. It's a remnant of a time when such language was more often used. In modern German, there are basically two major "moods": Polite, but distant(represented by the 2nd person pronoun "Sie"); and impolite, but close (represented by "Du"). In the past, there was a third one: Polite and close (represented by the *2nd person* pronoun "Ihr").

This mood has - sadly - largely died out and you will only hear it in period dramas on television or theatre plays nowadays. However, "Lass(t) uns" is a phrase with this mood which is still being used. It sounds poetic and solemn, so you would not use it in everyday situations. Rather you'd use it to mark special occasions, for example to celebrate a birthday: "Lasst uns unser Glas erheben auf..." etc.

"Gehen wir spazieren" on the other hand sounds rather bossy and impolite. I would only say it to an inferior who I'm on good terms with. For example as a teacher to a student, or as a boss to my employee. It sounds too impolite for me to use it to a friend I'm equals with.


----------



## Kay Champs

Thank you Shiratori99-san for detailed explanation.  Now I think I understand the differences.

It’s interesting to know about the old use of Ihr. Now that you mention it, I recall seeing Ihr and Euch in subtitles as I was watching Oper work on  YOUTUBE. I felt it’s strange. But I knew as I saw such use over again in Oper that a second person, singular, was being referred to by Ihr/Euch. So that’s the use you are referring to by the third “mood”. 

Frieder-san suggested saying "Komm(t), wir gehen spazieren!” for use to someone on Duzen terms. 

That’s good!

When making a suggestion to someone you siezen with, what expressions you would use besides “Wie waere es mit/wenn …” ?


----------



## Shiratori99

Kay Champs said:


> Thank you Shiratori99-san for detailed explanation.  Now I think I understand the differences.
> 
> It’s interesting to know about the old use of Ihr. Now that you mention it, I recall seeing Ihr and Euch in subtitles as I was watching Oper work on  YOUTUBE. I felt it’s strange. But I knew as I saw such use over again in Oper that a second person, singular, was being referred to by Ihr/Euch. So that’s the use you are referring to by the third “mood”.
> 
> Frieder-san suggested saying "Komm(t), wir gehen spazieren!” for use to someone on Duzen terms.
> 
> That’s good!
> 
> When making a suggestion to someone you siezen with, what expressions you would use besides “Wie waere es mit/wenn …” ?



No problem! I meant "2nd person pronoun" of course, sorry about that, haha.

Hmm, how about:

"Haben Sie Lust auf einen Spaziergang?"


----------



## JClaudeK

Shiratori99 said:


> In modern German, there are basically two major "moods": Polite, but distant(represented by the 2nd person pronoun "Sie"); and impolite, but close (represented by "Du").



Wenn man mit jemandem befreundet / verwandt ist, ist *"Du" absolut nicht unhöflich* (= _"impolite"_).
Einen Freund / eine Freundin usw. zu Siezen wäre sehr befremdlich (=strange)!


----------



## Shiratori99

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn man mit jemandem befreundet / verwandt ist, ist *"Du" absolut nicht unhöflich* (= _"impolite"_).



Es ist aber auch nicht höflich, anders als "Ihr".


----------



## JClaudeK

Shiratori99 said:


> Es ist aber auch nicht höflich, anders als "Ihr".


In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du?


----------



## Shiratori99

JClaudeK said:


> In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du?



Was hat das damit zu tun? "Ihr" wird zwar nicht mehr verwendet, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass man nicht den Unterschied zu "Du" und "Sie" feststellen kann.


----------



## JClaudeK

Shiratori99 said:


> *"Ihr" wird zwar nicht mehr verwendet*


That's the point!


----------



## Kajjo

"Du" ist natürlich nicht im engeren Sinne höflich, aber ebenso natürlich auch nicht unhöflich, sondern angemessen und passend, wenn man es gegenüber Freunden verwendet.

Höflichkeit unter Freunden wird z.B. durch "bitte" und/oder Konjunktiv ausgedrückt.

_Könntest du bitte die Tür schließen?
_


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Wenn man mit jemandem befreundet / verwandt ist, ist *"Du" absolut nicht unhöflich* (= _"impolite"_).


Das hat er auch nicht behauptet. Er sagte, du sein _nicht höflich_ (unmarkiert) und nicht dass es _unhöflich _(negativ markiert) sei. Deutsch hat in der Tat keine Form mehr (es gibt allerdings einige Regionalsprachen, die das _Ihrzen_ noch kennen), die als _höflich _markiert ist ohne gleichzeitig als _distanziert _markiert zu sein. Dies kann dazu führen, dass _Sie _in bestimmten Sprechsituationen, in denen _du _die erwartete Form ist, die Funktion hat _Feindseligkeit _zu signalisieren.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das hat er auch nicht behauptet. Er sagte, du sein _nicht höflich_ (unmarkiert)


Ich weiß nicht, worauf *du* anspielst.
Doch, das *hat* er behauptet.


Shiratori99 said:


> In modern German, there are basically two major "moods": Polite, but distant(represented by the 2nd person pronoun "Sie"); *and impolite,* but close (represented by "Du").


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Doch, das *hat* er behauptet.


Ja, in der Tat. Dann ist aber seine Wortwahl inkonsistent mit seiner Erklärung. Ich muss dass mein Lesen seines Beitrages im Geiste "korrigiert" haben. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass ich ihn missverstanden habe.
@Shiratori99: Meintest Du tatsächlich _unhöflich_ oder meintest Du _nicht höflich_?


----------



## Shiratori99

berndf said:


> Ja, in der Tat. Dann ist aber seine Wortwahl inkonsistent mit seiner Erklärung. Ich muss dass mein Lesen seines Beitrages im Geiste "korrigiert" haben. Es könnte natürlich auch sein, dass ich ihn missverstanden habe.
> @Shiratori99: Meintest Du tatsächlich _unhöflich_ oder meintest Du _nicht höflich_?



Nicht höflich. Wobei "Du" allerdings auch unhöflich sein kann, wenn es z.B. gegenüber einem Fremden verwendet wird.

Ein kleines Beispiel wo man "Ihr" im Alltag gut gebrauchen könnte: Man hat einen Freund und Mentor, der doppelt so alt ist wie man selbst. Als Freund wäre es unangemessen ihn zu siezen, als Mentor allerdings verkörpert er eine Respektsperson, der man mit duzen wiederum auch nicht gerecht wird.


----------



## berndf

Shiratori99 said:


> Ein kleines Beispiel wo man "Ihr" im Alltag gut gebrauchen könnte: Man hat einen Freund und Mentor, der doppelt so alt ist wie man selbst. Als Freund wäre es unangemessen ihn zu siezen, als Mentor allerdings verkörpert er eine Respektsperson, der man mit duzen wiederum auch nicht gerecht wird.


In der Tat, beides könnte beleidigend sein, _Du,_ weil nicht der gebotene Respekt ausgedrückt wird, _Sie_, weil eine unangemessene Distanz ausgedrückt wird. Das alte Wienerisch hatte eine schöne Form dafür: _Du_ und die Anrede mit Titel, z.B. _Du, Herr Hofrat_.


----------

